

Using Data to Help 125,000 Couples Get Pregnant and The Future of Wearables - dgerhardt
http://techinboston.co/post/94111943666/gina-nebesar-ovuline

======
dgerhardt
Interview with Ovuline's VP of Product on what the future of health tracking
and wearables will be, why she thinks there’s big opportunities in Google
Glass, and how she’s helping to get more women into tech and engineering.

